# Dixie Bee Acres and others....



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wanted to show you my new obsession. Rugs and blankets woven on big "potholder" looms. Usally done with cutup tea shirts. Fun Huh! Not my stuff, just pictures I've uploaded to figure out making the loom.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Possibilities are endless. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Those are huge! But it looks like fun.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Now those are looms.
My sister recently made a couple round rugs from cut up t shirts. She used a hula hoop as a loom.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Our local Share shop has a day when one can get a whole bag of cloths for 1.50. I figure that will be a good time to get tee shirts.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Those are awesome!
I have no clue how such things work, do you just cut the shirts into one continuous strip? Or is there a way to make it a loop, that's long enough for the size of these things..
One of those would look amazing under my kitchen table.....


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

hercsmama, I was thinking the same thing! And wishing I hadn't last year thrown out my boxes and boxes of old t-shirts I'd saved to "make rag rugs with" someday.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

hercsmama said:


> Those are awesome!
> I have no clue how such things work, do you just cut the shirts into one continuous strip? Or is there a way to make it a loop, that's long enough for the size of these things..
> One of those would look amazing under my kitchen table.....


I haven't figured out yet ,how the loops are kept together. It looks like(on the multi colored one) they are tied on the ends, near the screw they are looped over. I bet just putting the ends side by side for a couple of "warps" would keep them controled without joining. I haven't used fabric glue, I wounder if that would work. I guess I need to look things up on the net rather than just look at pictures. I got these from a woman that sells them on Etsy. I need another project like a hole in the head. Dh is on the way home right now-he drove about 150 miles to pick up a French Angora doe and her 7 (7 week old) Kits. A deal for 50 bucks, he couldn't let me pass up!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You know what would be awesome. If you slightly felted a bunch of roving and wove with that.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> You know what would be awesome. If you slightly felted a bunch of roving and wove with that.


That's a great idea , Marchie! I'm not too far from Zillingers ,the wool mill, I could get some fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You wouldn't want anything really soft or fine, not if you are making a rug. But you would have to make sure it will felt. Then the more it was used the more it would felt sort of. It would last a lifetime especially since the warp and weft were of the same material.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

That is awesome! I might ask DH to make me one! I think you'd just lay the t-shirt flat on a table, and cut loops from the body of the shirt...know what I mean? The shirt is already in loop form, you just have to cut slices off, starting at the hem of the bottom.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I just love the idea of a felted wool rug!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota this is the blog of my friend and fellow guild member Letty Kline. She wrote a book called The Shepherd's Rug and it is a wool felted rug. She teaches classes at fiber events all around. Usually she is a fleece judge at the fiber festivals and she is a great judge too, very educational. Here is the link to her blog http://www.theshepherdsrug.blogspot.com


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind - thank you so much! I'll enjoy sleuthing about her blog this evening after supper! 

I have a bunch of wool coming my way for free that is I think not "next to the skin" soft and would be perfect for rugs!! Plus it will let me learn about dying wool...

I'm sleuthing about for a way to make an outside washing station that I could use in the summer. I can run a hose up from the basement to get hot water. I'm thinking I could find a double sink and build a stand...and then I will need something to lay the fleece out on so that it can dry. 

I need a bigger house. LOL!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Now those are looms.
> My sister recently made a couple round rugs from cut up t shirts. She used a hula hoop as a loom.


 
We.
Need.
Pictures! 

Pllllleease !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota don't forget about the Suint Fermentation method, see Sticky at the top of the forum


----------

